# Chile's Cornucopia of Cooks



## chilerelleno

*BEEF*

PRIME RIBS

Herb Crusted Ribeye Roast - Boneless
Prime Rib Turf and Scallops Surf
Costa Cena Prima, That's Latin for 'Prime Rib Dinner'...

BEEF RIBS

Behemoth Beef Ribs
Adam's Rib? Nope IMPS #130 Chuck Short Ribs
Bodacious Beef Ribs, No More Teasing Time to Start Pleasing

BRISKETS

Prime Packer Brisket Extreme Hot-n-Fast
Brisket EXTREMELY hot-n-Fast
Big'ol Brisket Done EXTREME Hot-n-Fast
Big Brisket Flat and BBQ Beans
Going Flat Out
Peito, Falda, Point de Poitrine or Brisket

BURNT ENDS

Brisket Point Burnt Ends
Bodacious Burnt End Chuckies
Burnt Ends Teaser

STEAKS

Tremendous Tomahawks
Fathers Day Ribeyes Smoked and Reverse Seared
Sunday Grilling, New Yorks
Birthday Dinner Hickory Smoked Reverse Seared NY Strips
Grilled Steaks With All the Trimmings
Hickory Smoked Reverse Seared New York Strips
Steak and Potatoes
Hickory Smoked Reverse Seared Prime New Yorks
Yeah, A Favorite Hickory Smoked Reverse Seared Prime New Yorks
London Broil Three Stepping It's Way Onto My Plate

TRI-TIPS

Grilled Tri-Tips
Pineapple Ginger Tri-tips
Tri-tip Carne Asada

BURGERS

Big Bad Belly Bombs
The All American Burger and Fries
Independence Day Bacon Cheeseburgers

MISC

Beef Pho
Beef Wellington
Salisbury Steak with Onion Gravy
Smoked/Braised Beef Cheeks, Spoon Tender!
Bacon Wrapped Smoked Meatloaf
Sirloin Tip Shish Kabobs
Veal Stuffed Peppers and Parmesan Risotto
Huge Cheese Stuffed Meatballs Wrapped in Bacon

*PORK*

MISC

BBQ Biscuit Bombs
Sweet-n-Spicy THINGS
Pork Shots

RIBS

Al Pastor Ribs
Country Style Ribs
Memphis Style St. Louis, Heavy Rub
St. Louis Threesome
Smoked CSRs and Honey Cinnamon Glazed Grilled Pineapple
Country Style Ribs-Bone-In Loin with Conecuh Hot-n-Spicy Sausage and Grilled Eggplant
Meat Me in St. Louis
Chicken and Ribs a Classic BBQ Combo
Slow Smoking Some Porcine Perfection

BUTTS and SHOULDERS

Sweet-n-Savory Braised Butt
Cajun Apple Butter Injected Pork Butt
Herb Crusted Garlic Studded Pork Roast
Smoking 4 Butts for Work
10lbs of Buttaliciousness
Applewood Shoulder
Two Butts for Deer Camp
I Like Big Butts and I Can Not Lie
Smoking a Butt for Slicing
1st Tries at Kahlua Pork and Puerco Pibil - A Lot to be Desired
Puerco Pibil - 2nd Try, Could Be Better
Puerco Pibil aka Cochinita Pibil - My Best/Final Recipe


BELLIES and BURNT ENDS

Hickory Smoked Pork Belly Braised in BBQ Sauce with Cracklin Skin
Hickory Smoked BBQ Braised Belly
Asian Braised Pork Belly with Cracklin Skin
Cherry Smoked and Braised Asian Belly
Mesquite Smoked Red Fajita Belly
Scrumptious Pork Belly Burnt Ends
Pork Shoulder Burnt Ends
Slow Smoking Some Porcine Perfection
Birthday Dinner, Pork Belly Burnt Ends, Stuffed Moinks, ABTs and Seared Venison Medallions

CHOPS, CUTLETS and STEAKS

Green Chile Stuffed Chops
Apple Butter Glaze/Sauce for Pork
Smoked Chops with Apple Butter Glaze
Pork Chops, Smoked/Seared
Sweet and Savory Stuffed Pork Chops
Smoked Seared Savory Pork Chops
Katsu, Japanese Pork Cutlets

LOINS

Frenched Rack of Pork Loin
Herb Crusted Rack of Pork Loin
Porchetta
Punked Porchetta and PBBEs
#1 Garlic and Herb Crusted Pork Loin
#2 Garlic and  Herb Crusted Pork Loin
#3 Garlic and Herb Crusted Pork Loin
Savory Stuffed Pork Loin
Sweet-n-Savory Stuffed Pork Loin
Prosciutto and Parmesan Stuffed Pork Loin

PORK SAUSAGE

Sausage Party -Five Types of Grilled Sausages

CANDIED BACON

Pig candy Three Ways
Pig Candy aka Divine Sweet Swine
The Divine Swine Pig Candy Revisited

*POULTRY*

CHICKEN

Grilled Chipotle Chicken
Grilled Chile Lime Chicken
Grilled Chicken with Spinach Alfredo over Pasta
Garlic Herb Chicken/Shrimp and Asparagus, Fettuccine with Lemon Cream Sauce
Grilled Chicken Teriyaki
Spatchcocked and Grilled Chickens
Chicken Parmesan
Bacon Wrapped, ABT Stuffed Thighs
Competition Chicken
Grilling Some Thighs
A Couple of Yardbirds with Fixins
Lasagna, Smoked Chicken Alfredo #1
Lasagna, Smoked Chicken Alfredo #2
Yardbirds Cob corn and The Staff of Life
Smoking It Southern Style
Mesquite Smoked Grilled Chicken Thighs, Grilled Corn and Arroz Mexicana
Smoked Grilled Yardbird with Smac-n-Cheese
Plantain and Grilled Chicken Fritters
Comfort Food for the Body and Soul
Chicken and Ribs a Classic BBQ Combo
Grilled Herb Chicken and Sausage with Onions/Bell Pepper
Green Chile Chicken Casserole

TURKEY

Cajun Smoked Turkey
Couple of Christmas Turkeys
Today I Gave Everybody the Bird, Turkey That Is
Christmas Dinner Turkey
Smoked Gobbler Got Gobbled
Brined Buttered and Smoked

OTHER

Cherry Smoked/Bacon Wrapped Quail
Smoked and Grilled Duck Breasts with Crawfish Etouffee

WINGS

On a Wing and a Prayer, Plain, Ghost Pepper, Honey BBQ and Teriyaki
In the Kitchen and Winging IT! Plain, Habanero, Honey BBQ and Lemon Pepper

*LAMB*

Lamb Stuffed Onions
Baaa'd To the Bone - Leg of Lamb, lemon, herbs and spice
Herb Crusted Boneless Leg of Lamb
Grilled Greek Lamb Pockets

*SEAFOOD/FISH*

Pan Seared Ocean Scallops with Brown Butter and Thyme
Crawfish Etouffee
Langostino Etouffee
Redfish Chowder
Bronzed Fish is Quite a Dish
Went Fishing, Caught Fish, Cooked Fish and Ate Them
Fried Trout Dinner with Fixins
Trout, From the Stream to the Grill, It'll Make You Shout!
Teacha Man to Fish and He'll Eat Like a King
Asian Influences
New Recipe for Spanish Mackerel
King Me! Grilled King Mackerel
Fresh King Mackerel Two Ways
Shrimp Stuffed Mirlitons
If It Smells Like Fish It's Quite a Dish
Pan Fried Sheepshead
Bedded Spanish Mackerel
Spanish Mackerel in Green Chile Sauce

*WILD GAME*

Chile's Braised Squirrel
Stuffed Saddle of Rabbit and Bacon Wrapped Wino Rabbit
Waiter, There's a Hare on My Plate
Whole Feral Piglet with Venison Heart/Liver

VENISON

Smoked Venison Pot Roasts
Chicken Fried Venison Steak
Venison Medallions with Spiced Blackberry Sauce
Smoked Venison Osso Bucco
Seared and Braised Venison Shanks
Bacon Wrapped Venison Backstrap
Salted Seared Venison Tenderloin
A Feast From the Forest
Fried Venison Heart
Cast Iron Smoked Venison
Banging Brined Venison Roasts
Venison Roasts

*ATOMIC BUFFALO TURDS*

STUFFED CHILES and PEPPERS

ChileRelleno's Chile Rellenos
ABTs, Spicy Garlic Bacon and Oaxaca Cheese
Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Cubanelle Chiles
Classic Atomic Buffalo Turds
Smoked Jalapeno Poppers
Huge Pulled Pork Poblanos
Pablano and Green Chiles Stuffed with Pulled Pork, Sausage and Cream Cheese
MegABTs, Huge Pablanos Stuffed with Cheesy Rice
July Turd 2019

*MEXICAN FOOD*

THE MEATS, CHICKEN, BEEF, PORK and GOAT

Puerco Pibil aka Cochinita Pibil - 3rd Try, My Best/Final Recipe
Puerco Pibil 2nd Try and Carne Asada Tacos
Beef Rolled Tacos and Chimichangas
Shredded Beef Flautas or Taquitos aka Rolled Tacos
Shredded Chicken Chimichangas
Carne Asada, Rice and Beans
Barbacoa de Cabra / Carne Asada
Fuma/Estofado Cachete de Res / Smoked/Braised Beef Cheeks
Pollo Adobado a la Brasa / Marinated and Grilled Chicken
Grilled Chipotle Chicken
Homemade Red Pozole
Guisado de Puerco con Tomatillo / Pork Stewed in Green Salsa
Cachete Ahumadas y Estofadas / Smoked and Braised Beef Cheeks
Chiles Stuffed with Pork and Chorizo
Carnitas and Fixins!
Banquete Carnitas de Cerdo, Arroz Mexicana, Frijoles Pintos and Pico de Gallo
Authentic Pork Carnitas / Carnitas de Cerdo Autentico
Al Pastor Bastardizo - Bastardized Al Pastor
Al Pastor On the Grill
Al Pastor Ribs
Mexican Fiesta Night
Oh My Gosh, Quite Possibly the Best Tacos
Pollo Asado/Spices and Lime
Noche de Fiesta Mexicana/Mexican Feast Night
Green Chile Chicken Casserole
Mexican Chicken-n-Rice / Pollo y Arroz Mexicano

CHILE CON CARNE

Chile's Chipotle Chile / Sweet Chipotle Chile

STUFFED CHILES

ChileRelleno's Chile Rellenos
Huge Pulled Pork Poblanos
Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Cubanelle Chiles
Huge Pablanos Stuffed with Cheesy Rice

ENCHILADAS

Enchiladas de Pollo Verde/Green Chicken Enchiladas
Puerco Pibil Enchiladas

RICE and BEANS, the Pillars of Mexican Food

Arroz Mexicana aka Mexican Rice
Arroz Negro / Black Rice
Confetti Rice / Green Rice / Garden Rice
Frijoles Refritos / Refried Beans
Frijoles Ranchero / Charro / Barracho
Frijoles Negro Charro / Cowboy Black Beans

SAUCES

Chile's Carne Asada Marinade
Chile's Fajita Marinade
Chile's Chile Lime Marinade for Grilled Chicken
Chile's Mexican Style Grilling Sauce for Chicken
Chile's Al Pastor Marinade/Sauce
Two Recipes for Red Chile Sauce
Two Recipes for Green Chile Sauce
Pollo Mole sauce, https://www.mexicanplease.com/mole-poblano-recipe/

DRIED CHILE CONVERSIONS

Guajillo aka Guero
5 chiles per ounce
1 teaspoon  = 1 chile

Ancho aka Red Pablano
1.5 chiles per ounce
1.5  tablespoon = 1 chile

Mulato aka Green Pablano
Same measurements as above

Arbol aka Red Serrano
25 chiles per ounce
1/4 teaspoon = 1 chile

Pasilla aka Green chilaca
3 chiles per ounce
2 teaspoon = 1 chile

Green aka Hatch, New Mexico, Anaheim
3 chiles per ounce dried
1 teaspoon = 1 chile

Moritas aka Chipotle, Smoked Red Jalapeno
8 chiles per ounce
1 teaspoon = 1 chile

*SIDE DISHES and VEGGIES*

Chevre Bruschetta

BACON WRAPPED

Bacon Wrapped BBQ Onion Rings
Grilled Bacon Wrapped Asparagus

RICE

Garden Style Saffron Rice
Dirty Rice with Andouille/Chicken Livers
Parmesan Risotto
Classic Mexican Rice
Mexican Black Rice
Mexican Confetti Rice / Mexican Green Rice / Mexican Garden Rice

BEANS

BBQ Beans for Catching Drippings
Pinto Beans/Refried Beans
Ranch Style Pinto Beans
Cowboy Black Beans
Smoked Pork Neck Bones-n-Beans

POTATOES

Fondant Potatoes aka Pommes Fondant
Smashed-n-Smoked Taters
Homemade Scalloped Potatoes
Loaded Twice Baked Potatoes
Salt Crusted Potatoes
Hasselback Potatoes
Hasselback Au Gratin Potatoes
Grilled Maple Sweet Potatoes
Salsa Verde Taters
Homemade Twice Fried French Fries
Creamy Ranch New Potatoes

SLAWS

[email protected]$$ Coleslaw
Spicy Cilantro Lime Coleslaw
Apple/Cranberry Sweet Slaw

VEGGIES

Sunomono, Japanese Cucumber Salad
Southern Milk-n-Honey Corn
Asian Bok Choy with Garlic
Glazed Grilled Carrots
Roasted Italian Veggies
Oven Roasted Veggies
Stuffed Tomatoes
Green Bean Casserole
#1 Fresh Green Beans with Bacon/Onions
#2 Fresh Green Beans with Bacon, Onion and Garlic
Cowboy Caviar
Guacamole Cowboy Caviar
Southwestern Vegetable Medley
Southwestern Avocado Salad
Spicy Squash and Zucchini Casserole
Cast Iron Brussel Sprouts with Bacon, Onion and Garlic
Parmesan Crusted Zucchini

PASTA

Smoked Mac-n-Cheese, No-Boil
Smoked Mac-n-Cheese, Pre-Boil

STUFFINGS

Sweet-n-Savory Pork Stuffing, Apple/Bacon
Sourdough Oyster Stuffing


*MISC*

Shishito Chimichurri
Savory Southwestern Waffles with Green Chiles and Onion
Corn Meal Green Chile Buttermilk Waffles
Chile's Take on Sriracha Pickled Eggs
Pickled Eggs Straight from Hell, and Onions Too
Valentines Lasagna for My Wife
Stuffed Cornbread
Corn Bread (Bear’s Favorite)
Teaching Scouts Dutch Oven Cooking

*Rubs, Sauces, Glazes and Marinades*

Chile's Basic Pork and Chicken Rubs
Savory Sauce for Pork and Fowl
Japanese Ginger Salad Dressing
Homemade Japanese Tonkatsu Sauce
Pineapple/Ginger Marinade for Beef
Lemon Cream Sauce, a Tangy Citrus Cream Sauce for Anything You Like
Spiced Blackberry Sauce

Chile's Carne Asada Marinade
Chile's Fajita Marinade
Chile's Chile Lime Marinade for Grilled Chicken
Chile's Mexican Style Grilling Sauce for Chicken
Chile's Al Pastor Marinade/Sauce
Two Recipes for Red Chile Sauce
Two Recipes for Green Chile Sauce

Homemade Turkey Gravy
Modified Sweet Baby Ray's
Alabama White BBQ Sauce/Big Bob Gibson's
Divine Sweet Glaze
Apple Glaze for Pork/Poultry
Homemade Cajun Apple Butter Injection Marinade
Apple Butter Glaze/Sauce for Pork
Honey Sesame Sauce, for Veggies, Pork and Chicken

CrankyBuzzard's Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork
Soflaquer's Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork

*DESSERTS*

Dark Chocolate Mousse with Raspberries
Smoked Apple Roses
Baked Apples with Ice Cream
Apple Cinnamon Streusel Cake
Cream Cheese and Cherry Danish
Apple/Pear Slab Pies
Oddegan's Bacon Grease Ginger Snaps
Zepolle aka Italian Doughnuts
Pig candy Three Ways
Pig Candy aka Divine Sweet Swine
The Divine Swine Pig Candy Revisited
Almond Shortbread
Glazed Apple Puff Pastry
Honey Cinnamon Glazed Grilled Pineapple
Applewood Smoked Apple Dumplings
Chile's Blueberry Upside Down Cake, Dirtsailor Inspired
Blueberry Loaves
Blueberry Baked Oatmeal
Almond Crust Lemon Bars

*Other People's Q Stuff*
Jeff's Smoking Meat Links
Bear's "Step-by-Step" Index

Herb Crusted Ribeye Roast - Boneless


----------



## mike5051

Holy Crap!  Thanks Chile!

Mike


----------



## GaryHibbert

Very impressive my friend.  Its gonna take a while to browse through these.
Where do you plan to put it all once you're finishef compiling it all???
Gary


----------



## motocrash

Hooeeey! You must be old to have cooked all that!:eek::D
Very nice/:cool: of you to take the time to put this together,kudos Bro.;)


----------



## Gary Uk

Thats  an awesome collection
Great work


----------



## chilerelleno

Thanks guys, 
still a lot of work to do, 
Gonna look a lot better and friendly when finished.
Yes, it'll be linked in my signature.


----------



## browneyesvictim

Oh my Chile! Just wow! You've been busy! And you certainly know your stuff and a great resource to this site. Congrats!


----------



## chilerelleno

browneyesvictim said:


> Oh my Chile! Just wow! You've been busy! And you certainly know your stuff and a great resource to this site. Congrats!


Thanks,
now I get to go back through and redo all the bb code to make the links look nice.


----------



## ab canuck

COOL!!!! Looking forward to that, You always have some great ideas and amazing dishes. I would like to try a bunch of these. Like Like Like....


----------



## chilerelleno

Okeydokey...  That looks a lot better... What say y'all?


----------



## xray

Everything looks great as usual, Chile.

I love the catchy headlines. It almost sounds like you’re running a food blog...but I hope you never fall into their format of posting the recipe at the bottom. 

You know, where the blogger gives you a recipe for roasted pumpkin seeds that remind him/her of warm, cozy fireside gatherings beneath a star-studded sky while drinking a White Russian?

But seriously, thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## petehalsted

Dang, my todo list just go longer!

Thanks so much for the time and effort to put this together.


----------



## chilerelleno

xray said:


> Everything looks great as usual, Chile.
> 
> I love the catchy headlines. It almost sounds like you’re running a food blog...but I hope you never fall into their format of posting the recipe at the bottom.
> 
> You know, where the blogger gives you a recipe for roasted pumpkin seeds that remind him/her of warm, cozy fireside gatherings beneath a star-studded sky while drinking a White Russian?
> 
> But seriously, thanks for taking the time to do this.


My Pleasure and thanks, I hope somebody besides myself gets some use out of it.


----------



## chilerelleno

petehalsted said:


> Dang, my todo list just go longer!
> 
> Thanks so much for the time and effort to put this together.


Thank you and welcome, please try a recipe.
I hear ya on the _'To Do'_ list, at least every few days I see a cook I want to try.


----------



## myownidaho

Superb! Thanks, Chile. I will be browsing that selection often.


----------



## pc farmer

Great collection.   If only I could do the same.


----------



## chilerelleno

myownidaho said:


> Superb! Thanks, Chile. I will be browsing that selection often.





c farmer said:


> Great collection.   If only I could do the same.


Thanks guys, really appreciate the comment/likes.
I hope some folks use and enjoy some of the recipes, I know it'll be easier for me to find them.


----------



## Binford 6100

chilerelleno
 I'm not seeing a mac and cheese recipe, do you have one?


----------



## chilerelleno

Binford 6100 said:


> chilerelleno
> I'm not seeing a mac and cheese recipe, do you have one?


Second from the bottom in Sides.


----------



## Binford 6100

figured you had one.


----------



## chilerelleno

Binford 6100 said:


> figured you had one.


I know I've another one or two, but I think I  didn't post them in here since they're oven baked?
IllI have to go back through and look, that's the trouble with posting entire meals in one thread, recipes can get lost.
Hence I'm compiling this index.

I've a ton of recipes that never make it here due to not being grilled or smoked.


----------



## DanMcG

Incredible collection of good eats Chile. Thanks so much for putting them all in one place...


----------



## Binford 6100

chilerelleno said:


> I've a ton of recipes that never make it here due to not being grilled or smoked.



Huh, maybe make another index? I wouldn't mind seeing your other stuff, so far out of all the things I have looked at, your tastes are the most inline with mine, (that I've found at least)
I understand its a smoking forum, but I find it hard to believe if you started a thread that anything would object. It seems to me that we all like to cook, and among all else we like to eat good.


----------



## chilerelleno

danmcg said:


> Incredible collection of good eats Chile. Thanks so much for putting them all in one place...


Thanks Dan, I really appreciate the feedback.
Still work to do separating some dishes into their respective sub-forums.


----------



## chilerelleno

Binford 6100 said:


> Huh, maybe make another index? I wouldn't mind seeing your other stuff, so far out of all the things I have looked at, your tastes are the most inline with mine, (that I've found at least)
> I understand its a smoking forum, but I find it hard to believe if you started a thread that anything would object. It seems to me that we all like to cook, and among all else we like to eat good.


I do post a few, mostly in the less frequented forums.
But I'm not gonna post non-BBQ items in the primary meat forums unless it's something really special.

I do like knowing that people are perusing and using my index, makes it worthwhile.
Thanks.


----------



## Binford 6100

chilerelleno said:


> I do post a few, mostly in the less frequented forums.
> But I'm not gonna post non-BBQ items in the primary meat forums unless it's something really special.
> 
> I do like knowing that peopkp are perusing and using my index, makes it worthwhile.
> Thanks.



Well being that I just found your index last week when you said something in my thread
I haven't had much time to make anything, but everything I want to make is your recipe.
So thanks man, great collection of stuff in here.


----------



## mike5051

Lately, when I make a mind blowing new dish, my better half asks if it's a Chile recipe....Of Course!  Thanks again John!

Mike


----------



## chilerelleno

Binford 6100 said:


> Well being that I just found your index last week when you said something in my thread
> I haven't had much time to make anything, but everything I want to make is your recipe.
> So thanks man, great collection of stuff in here.





mike5051 said:


> Lately, when I make a mind blowing new dish, my better half asks if it's a Chile recipe....Of Course!  Thanks again John!
> 
> Mike


Aw schucks guys, extremely flattering of y'all... Too kind, thank you.
Like I've said, knowing people are using this index is very rewarding for the effort that went into compiling it.
I hope y'all have some great cooks and eat like Kings.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Bookmarked for future endeavors!


----------



## chilerelleno

Bump


----------



## banderson7474

how can I save this thread so I can view it in the future?


----------



## browneyesvictim

banderson7474 said:


> how can I save this thread so I can view it in the future?



What works for me is I keep an electronic recipe folder. Within that are many different documents and sub-folders arranged and organized in a way (that probably only make sense in my own mind!). But I copy the URL of the page of recipes or websites I like. I will either save as a hyperlink to the original source or copy the content directly. Depends.


----------



## banderson7474

thanks a bunch!


----------



## chilerelleno

BTT


----------



## lathrop

I saw you posted a reply too a question about hog Jowel.  I plan to smoke one tomorrow and am looking for a recipe.  I  love jowel bacon but am not that ambitious today.  So I guess I am just looking for times temps. rub etc.  I have used your pulled pork sticky several times. I don't actually pull it. Just use it sliced or in a red sauce.  etc.


----------



## chilerelleno

lathrop said:


> I saw you posted a reply too a question about hog Jowel.  I plan to smoke one tomorrow and am looking for a recipe.  I  love jowel bacon but am not that ambitious today.  So I guess I am just looking for times temps. rub etc.  I have used your pulled pork sticky several times. I don't actually pull it. Just use it sliced or in a red sauce.  etc.


Here I am two days and two bucks short.
I regret to say that I did not receive notification of your question here, just want you to know that I wasn't ignoring you.
I hope you found a timely response to your question elsewhere on the forum.

Uncured and Smoked
Prep your hog jowl however you like it skin-on-skin off.
Dry brine for 24hrs with a generous amount of kosher salt rubbed into it. You can mix in some sugar and as well if you want to.
Rinse salt off and season if you like.
Smoke Low-n-Slow 200°-225° to an IT of 165°.
Use immediately or refrigerate and use within a few days.


----------



## lathrop

chilerelleno said:


> Here I am two days and two bucks short.
> I regret to say that I did not receive notification of your question here, just want you to know that I wasn't ignoring you.
> I hope you found a timely response to your question elsewhere on the forum.
> 
> Uncured and Smoked
> Prep your hog gel however you like it skin-on-skin off.
> Dry brine for 24hrs with a generous amount of kosher salt rubbed into it. You can mix in some sugar and as well if you want to.
> Rinse salt off and season if you like.
> Smoke Low-n-Slow 200°-225° to an IT of 165°.
> Use immediately or refrigerate and use within a few days.


Thanks that is what I did.  I essentially used your pork but sticky. it is now resting in a cooler till I pull the roasted veggies  from the oven.
 times and temps.  Including the apple rum spritz. I added a bit of maple sugar to that.  As its worked well for my pork buts.


----------



## lathrop

lathrop said:


> Thanks that is what I did.  I essentially used your pork but sticky. it is now resting in a cooler till I pull the roasted veggies  from the oven.
> times and temps.  Including the apple rum spritz. I added a bit of maple sugar to that.  As its worked well for my pork buts.


The jowl is unctuous.  melt in your moth tender.  Served it with oven roasted vegetables finished  under the broiler to crisp the potato wedges. Yummy.


----------



## gary s

Now that's a Nice List     

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno

gary s

Appreciate the Like, and thanks, it's a work in progress.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Wow!  Where do you start.  I am a chili head and going to enjoy working my way through this.


----------



## chilerelleno

Brian Trommater said:


> Wow!  Where do you start.  I am a chili head and going to enjoy working my way through this.


Close your eyes, scroll down and stop, cook whatever you land on the next day.


----------



## JLeonard

Have mercy! Just scanned over a few of the cooks you have posted and I am in awe.


----------



## chilerelleno

Dried Chile Pods Conversion Table added!
Dried chiles per ounce.
Chile powder equal to one dried chile.

Link to recipe for a very good Mole Pablano recipe, excellent on any chicken dish.

New and/or Updated Recipes for Entrees and Sides!

New Desserts!


----------



## chopsaw

My reaper plants finally went nuts . Not ripe yet but close . Would like to make a blended sauce with some sweet peppers and the reapers . 
I need to look at you refried bean recipe too .


----------



## chilerelleno

chopsaw said:


> My reaper plants finally went nuts . Not ripe yet but close . Would like to make a blended sauce with some sweet peppers and the reapers .
> I need to look at you refried bean recipe too .


Frijoles refritos, it's all about the fat added.

My son has a friend in college who is growing Reapers, he brought me some salsa and fresh chiles from him.
The salsa was mild so I added the fresh chiles to it and pulsed it a few times in the blender, WOW!
The flavor of these Reapers is out of this world with fruity citrus'ness and a delectable firey heat.


----------



## chopsaw

Exactly . They are hot , but the fruity flavor is awesome .


----------



## chilerelleno

chopsaw said:


> Exactly . They are hot , but the fruity flavor is awesome .


I'm also still working on some Reaper powder that some gents here sent me.
Love it in my Ramen and Pho bowels.


----------



## chopsaw

I use the powder to do dried beef and hot links . It's so good in the sausage . I have to use coleslaw to cool it down . The same Gent sent me some too . 
These plants  are from the seeds Richie sent with the powder . This is just a small section of one branch . I have two plants like this . Just noticed a bunch of new blossoms too . 








chilerelleno said:


> Love it in my Ramen and Pho bowels.


I bet . It's fantastic in the right amount for the " end user " It has that once you get past the heat you want more .


----------

